# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Chạy lại phần mềm máy Nokia

## mapsieunhan93

em muốn tự chạy lại phần mềm máy nokia. ai có phần mềm không?

----------


## annguyenvm

_bạn lên trang chủ nokia down soft nokia pc suite về cài vào máy tính,rùi kết nối đt với máy tính,ngôn ngữ tv nên dễ sd thôi.
_

----------


## Trịnh Xuân Thành

> em muốn tự chạy lại phần mềm máy nokia. ai có phần mềm không?


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
bạn chỉ cần nhập lệnh để reset lại phần mềm trên máy thì máy sẽ trở lại như lúc mình mới mua. bạn nhớ backup lại danh ba, và những gì cần thiết. 
bạn thử với lệnh sau nha: bấm *#7370# và nhập mã là 12345
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## sealdangerous

à, xin nhắc thêm rằng mã lệnh trên chỉ dùng cho máy nokia có hệ điều hành sybian thôi nhé. còn bạn muốn chạy chương trình cho máy thì bạn nên cân nhắc kỹ vì nếu làm sai có thể làm mất số imager như thế sẽ rất phức tạp khi mang ra tiệm dt đấy. nếu còn muốn chạy phần mềm bạn cũng nên cho biết máy bạn đang dùng là gì. chúc may mắn

----------


## MinhPhuc123

tốt nhất là bạn đem ra nokia care để nhân viên cài lại, tự mình chạy lại thì có 1 số sự cố đáng tiếc sẽ xảy ra lắm

----------

